# monster garden



## sir.stackhouse (Aug 22, 2009)

some pictures i took of my monster girls


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 22, 2009)

Only 1 pic showed up...THATS HUGE!!!
Real young still; needs a lot longer till harvest. NICE!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

nice job..You happy  popa you:yay:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2009)

That will soon be showing over the top of that fence 

eace:


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Aug 22, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> That will soon be showing over the top of that fence


 
That's for sure. Is she potted or rooted right there in the ground? ~ RT


----------



## sir.stackhouse (Sep 9, 2009)

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> That's for sure. Is she potted or rooted right there in the ground? ~ RT


there in pots 3 and a half gallon of soil


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

she is very nice, may need to be bent.


----------



## sir.stackhouse (Sep 9, 2009)

heres the monsters this month they have budded still 1 to 2 months left


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing the view. Just curious about how you keep them safe from nosey neighbours and possible thieves during the night? Do you have a guard dog watching them? - RT


----------



## 420benny (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice plants! You are getting all these comments about the plants because experienced growers are trying to help you not lose them. Can you carefully bend them a bit and tie them out of sight? The smell should be pretty intense. Are you concerned about that? I do wish you luck.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 26, 2009)

Up to two months more to go, so you can imagine what they'll look and smell like then!


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 27, 2009)

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> Just curious about how you keep them safe from nosey neighbours and possible thieves during the night? Do you have a guard dog watching them?


 
See the thread by ray jay, entitled: Someone's been sampling my crop!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 27, 2009)

We did try to help him.


----------



## sir.stackhouse (Oct 3, 2009)

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> See the thread by ray jay, entitled: Someone's been sampling my crop!


i have no worries on the other side of the fence is my brothers hes got even bigger and yes i do have a dog my crop is safe but next year i will top them


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice outdoor garden


----------

